# مطلوب مستثمر لمدة ستة أشهر لشركة قائمة بارباح مضمونة .



## boss (17 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



مطلوب مستثمر لمدة ستة أشهر لشركة قائمة بارباح مضمونة .

نوع العمل :

تقوم الشركة بتجارة البان الطازجة و مشتقات الحليب .

رأس المال المطلوب : 50 الف درهم

المدخول الصافي في لستة اشهر للمستثمر : 25 الف درهم - اي بمعنى نصف راس المال المستثمر.

الضمانات :

عقد بين الطرفين + شيك ضمان

للجدية و الاستفسار على العنوان : [email protected]


----------



## boss (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: مطلوب مستثمر لمدة ستة أشهر لشركة قائمة بارباح مضمونة .*

مردود ارباح المستثمر خلال 6 أشهر من استثماره في المشروع يساوي نصف رأس المال 

ملا حظة , نحن لا نتعامل بربوية , ارباح المستثمر من الاستثمار معنا تحسب على طريقة رأس المال المستثمر مقسومة على الايراداتنا .

بمعنى ان ما يكسب المستثمر من الارباح , هي شرعية وليست فيها اية ربا , و نحن نتحمل المسؤولية عند الله عزوجل .


----------

